
Show HN: FaaStRuby 0.2 released – feedback appreciated - parruda
Hey all,<p>I just put out a new release. Would you spare a couple minutes to try and give some feedback?<p>If you already have the gem installed, you will have to update it: gem update faastruby<p>Tutorial =&gt; <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;faastruby.io&#x2F;tutorial.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;faastruby.io&#x2F;tutorial.html</a><p>Top 3 Highlights<p>- No more fiddling with git.
- Functions are packaged, deployed and managed individually.
- TESTS! Functions can have tests and they can be configured to run before each deploy, aborting if it fails.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
chrisseaton
...but what on earth is it?

The post says nothing about what it is.

The linked page says nothing about what it is.

I work full time in the Ruby ecosystem and I have no idea what your project
is.

How can people forget to say _what their project is_ at all?

~~~
bdcravens
Sounds like I'm in the minority that saw the name and assumed right away it
was FaaS (Functions as a Service) for Ruby? (Though to be sure, a project will
live or die based on the quality of the documentation)

~~~
chrisseaton
What does the 't' stand for, though? I thought it was fast-ruby to start with
[https://github.com/JuanitoFatas/fast-
ruby](https://github.com/JuanitoFatas/fast-ruby).

~~~
bdcravens
I assumed it was just put in there to be clever :-)

~~~
bdcravens
Looking at the website it almost looks like FaaS + Ruby

------
parruda
Sorry guys, my bad!

FaaStRuby is a fast, lightweight and scalable serverless platform built for
Ruby developers.

I will add that to the tutorial page as well.

------
fpanettieri
Is this some kind of serverless host for ruby?

I agree you need a single line that express what this is. "Zeit Now, but for
ruby / rails!" or something like that

~~~
parruda
Yes, this is a serverless platform for Ruby. I will work on that pitch!

------
schappim
For those wondering what this is, it’s Ruby Functions as a service. Setup is
Heroku-esque in ease of setup. This is a great service!

